
Has Cron been dethroned as the king of scheduled jobs? Try systemd timer units - dragondax
https://www.putorius.net/using-systemd-timers.html
======
bernierocks
This seems way over-complicated as compared to Cron. I don't see it gaining
that much acceptance.

